# installing headliner in 1963 impala ss



## joey45 (Jun 22, 2008)

how do i install a headliner i a 1963 impala ss


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by joey45_@Jun 22 2008, 12:48 PM~10924668
> *how do i install a headliner i a 1963 impala ss
> *


why is this here?


----------



## DRLOWZ (Jul 30, 2001)

you have to take to rods down and slide them in the new headliner start in the middle...


----------



## jayoldschool (Jan 18, 2006)

And, you need to keep the rods in the right order, and, you need to use spray glue on the edges under the trim to make the headliner tight.


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

ttt

Any step by step pix of this work???


----------

